# Need an ID on this pogostemon (Stellatus, dassen? Stellatus type 2?)



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

"dassen" is probably some bogus suffix.

It's definitely narrow but I don't know what defines "type 2"


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> "dassen" is probably some bogus suffix.
> 
> It's definitely narrow but I don't know what defines "type 2"


Originally i bought this from a fellow hobbyist, he said it was Stellatus var. Type 2. Which is a variant of "stellatus"
its uncommon/rare sold on LiquidCreations its the only place i see it commonly sold on.

Dassen is a real varient as well i believe, listed on tropica and other plant ID/finders etc.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

DutchMuch said:


> Dassen is a real varient as well i believe, listed on tropica and other plant ID/finders etc.


Tropica or whomever did the (if)tissue cultured most likely put a twist on the variant naming.

I'd vote for narrow "type 2" been growing it for 2 years now.
@ 400+ PAR near the surface it will turn red.

Old naming would be Eusteralis stellatus narrow leaf.
Many variants exist depending on location and habitat where sampled.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Tropica or whomever did the (if)tissue cultured most likely put a twist on the variant naming.
> 
> I'd vote for narrow "type 2" been growing it for 2 years now.
> @ 400+ PAR near the surface it will turn red.
> ...


Thanks phishless 
Appreciate the help, ill call it that from now on haha!


----------

